# Metal Forming Mechanics and Metallurgy



## هانى شرف الدين (10 ديسمبر 2009)

Metal Forming Mechanics and Metallurgy​






Metal Forming: Mechanics and Metallurgy 
Publisher:Cambridge University Press | Pages: 328 | 2007-09-24 | ISBN 0521881218 | PDF | 8 MB
This book helps the engineer understand the principles of metal forming and analyze forming problems–both the mechanics of forming processes and how the properties of metals interact with the processes. In this third edition, an entire chapter has been devoted to forming limit diagrams and various aspects of stamping and another on other sheet forming operations. Sheet testing is covered in a separate chapter. Coverage of sheet metal properties has been expanded. Interesting end-of-chapter notes have been added throughout, as well as references. More than 200 end-of-chapter problems are also included.​



http://depositfiles.com/en/files/8d6w38v68

او​
http://www.4shared.com/file/137832943/7bf81239/Metal_Forming_Mechanics_and_Me.html?s=1


----------



## فاتح روما (15 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مساعد فني (28 مايو 2012)

أضافة حلوة تسلم اياديك


----------

